# Navigation fit in a B6 Passat



## atanasmk3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello i am looking for a OEM Nav system which can fit in my 08 Passat. my car came with a basic radio. is there any factory NAv from another VW which might fit ?


----------



## atanasmk3 (Sep 12, 2012)

atanasmk3 said:


> Hello i am looking for a OEM Nav system which can fit in my 08 Passat. my car came with a basic radio. is there any factory NAv from another VW which might fit ?


Any1?


----------

